

Android-x86 4.0 RC1 Released (Based On Android Ice Cream Sandwich) - hotice
http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/android-x86-40-rc1-released-android-ice.html

======
untog
Fun use of Android-x86: run it in VirtualBox as a replacement for the Android
Emulator. Much, much faster.

I've only done this when debugging web sites, I'm not sure what steps are
involved in installing your own apps on there.

